# Mac made beep on boot up and loading bar followed



## MasterMatt777 (Aug 26, 2010)

When booting my mac, it made a beep, white screen, then a grey loading bar before loading normally. Boot was much slower than usual.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

It just did a firmware update. When you shut it down or restarted it, did it tell you about it?


----------



## MasterMatt777 (Aug 26, 2010)

Not after. It did download updates before I shut it off though. I didn't really read the description. Did yours do the same?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

If you downloaded updates before turning it off, then one of them was a firmware update. All Macs act that way when they are doing a firmware update. Nothing to worry about.


----------

